# Fred Phelps, at 84



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I won't often say this, but...good. I don't know how one person could have so much venom in them, and make such a career out of fostering venom and antipathy in others. Clearly, his was not a happy life. But if his goal was to make others unhappy, then I guess he had a successful life. Maybe there's a perpetual G.G. Allin concert where he went.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

There's a funeral I can't _wait _to see protested.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm sure theres another pathetic hate filled member of his extended "family" who's willing to fill his shoes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I never knew God was British, and had such a hatred of cigarettes. Although I have to say that, yes, an overabundance of cigarettes is generally not good for the national health.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm with mhammer on this. GOOD !! Bloody intolerant hate-monger.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Grumpy cat agrees.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If there's a hell Fred Phelps is rotting there now. He and his entire clan of sick F$#cks are the worst of the worst.

I can honestly say, I'm glad he's dead.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now, if Robert Mugabe gave up the ghost tomorrow, it'd be a terrific week.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

The only said part about his death is that it didn't happen 50 years sooner.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya gotta wonder what gets into people that they can become so nasty, dontcha? And its not like he was at some HQ, somewhere, directing things and miles from the consequences of his actions, so that it was "just tactics" to him. He was at those funerals he deliberately desecrated. He saw people weeping because someone they loved was taken from them. How hurt do you have to be to feel it's right to twist that knife? How hurt do you have to be to encourage others to twist it with you?

There's a lot about people I understand all too well, but there's a lot that is a deep mystery.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Fred Phelps (not intentionally) did more to further the cause of gay rights by bringing his hateful bigotry to the forefront of the media spotlight. It brought a lot of people together essentially unifying them against the plight of his organization. No doubt he believed what he was saying with a passion as do all his followers. It's amusing to me that he was excommunicated from the Westboro Baptist Church last year for wanting to adopt a gentler approach within the church, so the church gave him the boot.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Stonehead said:


> Fred Phelps (not intentionally) did more to further the cause of gay rights by bringing his hateful bigotry to the forefront of the media spotlight. It brought a lot of people together essentially unifying them against the plight of his organization. No doubt he believed what he was saying with a passion as do all his followers. It's amusing to me that he was excommunicated from the Westboro Baptist Church last year for wanting to adopt a gentler approach within the church, so the church gave him the boot.


Well, if that's the case, there goes the hope of them just falling apart without him...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stonehead said:


> Fred Phelps (not intentionally) did more to further the cause of gay rights by bringing his hateful bigotry to the forefront of the media spotlight. It brought a lot of people together essentially unifying them against the plight of his organization. No doubt he believed what he was saying with a passion as do all his followers. It's amusing to me that he was excommunicated from the Westboro Baptist Church last year for wanting to adopt a gentler approach within the church, so the church gave him the boot.


I think you may be confusing Fred Sr with Fred Jr.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it was Fred Jr who is estranged from the hate cult and who has been excommunicated.

While the day to day operations of the WBC have been conducted by his other offspring, I think Fred Sr was still the symbolic figurehead until his death.

Edit: Sorry, I was wrong, you were right.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

And dead he is. I want to watch the funeral. Protests and hurling of rotten fruit is in order.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Funeral? Just flush him. Seems fitting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When it comes to hate, this guy can't hold a candle to Phelps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I won't often say this, but...good. I don't know how one person could have so much venom in them, and make such a career out of fostering venom and antipathy in others. Clearly, his was not a happy life. But if his goal was to make others unhappy, then I guess he had a successful life. Maybe there's a perpetual G.G. Allin concert where he went.


I wouldn't have given him the decency of this thread.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ding dong the witch is dead, the wicked witch, the wicked witch is dead....

that just popped into my mind.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I doubt if the Patriot Gaurd Riders were there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Truthfully, I'm surprised nobody has taken a shot at these bozos. Some of those they're offending the worst are not in the gun control camp, to put it mildly.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

I know this thread was from way back in March, but I go to church just because I have to. And it's really sad how a lot of people from my church would probably defend Phelps. (thumbs down)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lelouch said:


> I know this thread was from way back in March, but I go to church just because I have to. And it's really sad how a lot of people from my church would probably defend Phelps. (thumbs down)


No offence, but maybe you need to consider a new church. No one, and I mean no one, from my church would defend Phelps. Forgive maybe, but not defend. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would create a Memorium thread for this guy anyways.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

God hates hatred. That's my guess anyway


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't know why anyone would create a Memorium thread for this guy anyways.


Wasn't so much a "memorium" as a "the coast is clear, folks" thread.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry about the "dislike" - first day with the new tablet!

I agree, God hates hatred.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Sorry about the "dislike" - first day with the new tablet


I've had to post several sorry-about-thats for the same reason. Let's face it - our fingertips are too damn fat!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

elindso said:


> And dead he is. I want to watch the funeral. Protests and hurling of rotten fruit is in order.



Doesn't make a lot of sense to do to him and his family the very thing we detested his church for doing. Referring to how they interrupted funeral services.
I would not protest his or anyone elses funeral no matter how detestable a life they led. I would not hurl or throw rotten fruit either.
Not saying I wouldn't want to deep down. But I figure setting an example is better than revenge.


----------

